# Turning Stone



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry Debbie….couldn't see anywhere better to post this.
Has anyone done much stone turning?
If you have any good information links so I don't clutter the LUMBERjocks site I'd appreciate it.
Thanks,


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think you'd want a metal lathe for that.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

"Curling" is a game played on the ice, like shuffleboard, using ' rocks' which are 40 lb granite stones which are turned on a lathe. Fascinating process, here's a video, sorry for the non-related stuff. 



Oh, and I'm with Loren, definitely a metal lathe.


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

You use every trick in your book…from double sided carpet tape, to hot melt glue, vacuum chucks, jam chucks, CA Glue, always keep the rpm's very slow I try to never go over 500 an old time stone turner taught me that and every time I break that rule the project breaks, I started on my mini cabatech lathe but have turned on all of my lathes so size matters not. it doesn't need to be a metal lathe but it could be…or even a pole lathe would work great because low rpm's is good…tools I use scrapers and pointing tools no gouges or skews you could do details maybe with a skew like a tiny groove but no planing cuts in my opinion..go slow it is fun 
The finish the countertop people use mineral oil, but again play around I have used many things use your imagination and experiment on your own just keep it slow I reached down one time DAY DREAMING and turned the speed way up….the bowl exploded and I was bleeding several places and dazed mild concussion and went into shock…I did have safety glasses on thank God…explains why I am so ugly..


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

What kind of stone?
I understand that soapstone turns well with regular lathe tools.
As was said, go slowly.
Bill


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

From one "cosmic" to another, very cool answer! I love the stone bowl project, among others, in your projects section.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

tis a no here, but, sounds interesting Pete.


----------

